# What causes deformed kids?



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

On other posts I've read where breeders have had deformed kids born. I'd like to know more about this. And what lines you shouldn't cross that produced deformed kids.
Does this only happen when linebreeding/inbreed? 
Does this happen with a cross between certain pedigree lines? What lines? What two pedigrees shouldn't you cross?
Does this happen more with one breed than another?
Does this happen when you start breeding for triplets, quads or more?
What have you found?
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know that deformities do occur more often in inbreeding than in line breeding. As to what breed differences or number crunching I don't know. I also know there are more deformities caused by environmental agents than breeding practices. There are so many invasive chemicals that come from the good earth alone that can cause hypospadius (condition where penial or urinary dysfunctions occur higher) or respitory failure, inability to grow and then there are just the anomolies that happen for who knows why. Most of the time it is due to too much of some chemical or not enough of a chemical at a crucial growth period. 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chemicals, posions, plants, genetics.

Nearly all the kids you will see that are gross are as simple as the doe has very different reproductive things going on than us. She can implant 1 to 4 eggs per horn of her utuers (her uterus us heart shaped and has two horns) it can take 7 to 11 days, and that is guessing when you read the sceince one paper said 14 days for the fertilized eggs to implant into the uterus. So anything you do to the doe during that time can harm the eggs, why preworming etc...is so important so you don't have a fecal rise during this time and need to worm. Once implanted 50% of the genetics of the placenta is the bucks, and this effects her ability to milk, but it also means no immunity or disease is passed from the placenta to the kids in utero, it's how they are born completely sterile, catching disease via the birth canal or enviornment only. 

So lets take a doe who ovulates 4 eggs and implants 3. Day 40, a new batch of hay comes in that is horrible, low in protein, she will start sloughing eggs and will absorb kids in uterio. She can absorb a whole pregnancy also. If this is done to late in the pregnancy, when she goes into labor some of the kids will be slurried, literally falling apart in your hands, or you can have mummies, small sacks of hardened leather hide that if you pry open have little teeth and bones calcified in them, not abosrbed yet.

There are few genetic causes of true monsters born. There are tons of things that are enviornmental. Check out the cow pages on genetical faults, shizims born fuzed with 5 legs and two heads. Most of course can't be delivered and are found at C section or death. I delievered a cyclops at my friends house who couldn't get the head out.

So for myself and 24 years of delivering kids, there is no breed, there is no pedigree, there is no cross, there is no linebreeding, there is no fertility drug (other than those using too much PG600 and does simply can't carry the weight of 5 kids or more and simply go into labor early and give birth to 5 or more viable kids had the person backed off on the amount of PG600).

Everyone will have something happen from benign extra teats and parrot mouth to slurry kids, dead kids who simply don't breath, and real monsters. Why as breeders you have to have a game plan. What are you going to do with the kid?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have no idea but 10 years ago almost all of the kids born here were deformed. Hasn't happened since. Research showed it could have been linked to a weed that may have been in our hay but who knows for sure. It was not a good experience. Had nothing to do inbreeding or lines since we had the same goats and the next year and thereafter no deformaties.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.
Yes, a game plan before hand is best.
Linda


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

adillenal said:


> I have no idea but 10 years ago almost all of the kids born here were deformed. Hasn't happened since. Research showed it could have been linked to a weed that may have been in our hay but who knows for sure. It was not a good experience. Had nothing to do inbreeding or lines since we had the same goats and the next year and thereafter no deformaties.


Since we are fairly close to each other, I am interested in what weed that was in your hay that year. It may be something I should be looking for. Thanks...Diane


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a year that was full of fishtail teats. It really didnt seem to be the breedings beause we had it in three diff breeds, in the same breeds in diff sires, you name it. We later found that there are bgelieved to be environmental toxins that are believed to influence this. Plus the reality is that it is often more than one thing, say a bloodline that is more sensitive to environmental influences PLUS a weed, etc. The bloodline alone wouldnt do it, the weed alone wouldnt but together and you find yourself with an issue.

the yr we had all the teat abnormalities we also had a gastroschisis and a friend in anopther part of TX has multiple facial abnormalities. Diff enough regions so that we have diff plants, diff feed mills, so...who knows?


----------

